# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  صندلی دست چپ در کنکور 95

## imaginedragon

سلام بچه ها . من دست چپ هستم ... تا حالا هم توی مدرسه از صندلی راست دستا استفاده کردم که مکافاتيه  .... میخوام بدونم که بهتره رو راست امتحان بدم که عادت دارم یا چپ رو انتخاب کنم که هیچ ذهنیت ی ندارم بهش ???? اون چپ دستايي که قبلا کنکور دادن جواب بدن که صندلی های چپ  خوبه یا نه ???

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

یه عده دغدغشون تاثیر معدل و اجازه انتخاب روزانه و تعین سرنوشت و مسیر زندگی هست یه عده دغدغه صندلی دارن  :Yahoo (76): 

دوست عزیز شما از الان به بعد آزمون های سنجش شرکت کن و  در هر آزمون از صندلی چپ دست استفاده کن و در این آزمون ها خودت ارزیابی کن ببین تمرکزت در کدومش بیشتره

----------


## imaginedragon

مشکل اينجاس که همه این ازمونارو تو مدرسه ثبت نام کردن و تو مدرسه هم چنین صندلی وجود نداره 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## k1ronaldo

من برای اولین بار جلسه قبلی قلمچی رو صندلی دست چپ امتحان دادم خیلی خیلی عالیه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## roshana

> سلام بچه ها . من دست چپ هستم ... تا حالا هم توی مدرسه از صندلی راست دستا استفاده کردم که مکافاتيه  .... میخوام بدونم که بهتره رو راست امتحان بدم که عادت دارم یا چپ رو انتخاب کنم که هیچ ذهنیت ی ندارم بهش ???? اون چپ دستايي که قبلا کنکور دادن جواب بدن که صندلی های چپ  خوبه یا نه ???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



صندلی چپ معمولا وجود نداره و یا بهتون نیمکت میدن 
یا یه صندلی راست اضافه که بذارید اون طرف دستتون ولی
عموما همونم نمیدن ! به من صندلی اضافه دادن 
هرچند عادت کردم رو راست بنویسم دیگه اون ب دردم نخورد
ولی وسایلمو گذاشتم روش از این نظر عالی بود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khaan

مدرسه صندلی چپ دست نداره یعنی ؟!
اگه واقعا مشکل اساسی با صندلی راست دست داری بهتره یه صندلی تحریر چپ دست تهیه کنی و در منزل آزمون دادن و تست زدن رو روش تمرین کنی. قیمتش زیر 40-50 تومنه اندازشم طوری نیست که نشه آوردش توی منزل

----------


## Ali.N

والا تا جایی که من دیدم تو همه جا صندلی هست!!!

----------


## imaginedragon

مشکل اساسی ندارم يکم سخته ولی اوکيه فقط میخواستم بدونم که صندلی چپ یهو بدتر نشه

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## 500

> مشکل اساسی ندارم يکم سخته ولی اوکيه فقط میخواستم بدونم که صندلی چپ یهو بدتر نشه
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


اگر با صندلی دست راست مشکل نداری نزن چپ دست چون خیلی وقتا با اینکه اعلام کردی چپ دستم  صندلی چپ دست نمیدن  همون میتونه استرس بهت بده و اونجا شروع کنی جر و بحث و حالا در نهایت بعد کلی اعصاب خوردی میان یه صندلی میزارن بغل دستت تو این زمانم تو همش نگرانی که تا صندلیتو بیارن کنکور شروع نشه  :Yahoo (101): کلا سعی کنید کارای غیر متعارفو برای سر جلسه کنکور انجام ندی چه میدونم یکی عادت نداره صبح  چایی بخوره صبح امتحان به زوره بابا مامانش چای و کلی صبحانه میخوره میره سر جلسه گلاب به روتون دستشویی و دل درد و همه چی با هم میاد سراغش  :Yahoo (23): بهترین کار اینه که روز کنکور تون کارایی رو بکنین که روزای عادی میکردین

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

من تیک چپ دست رو زده بودم
سر کنکور دیدم اون چیهههههههههه!!! چرا راست دست گذاشتن
دانشگاه حوزه آزمون رو نزدیک بود رو سرشون خراب کنم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99): ،آخر سر مراقب رفت گشت یه صندلی دست چپ پیدا کرد برام آورد و خدا رو شکر رو اون کنکور دادم
رفیقم هم چپ دست بود ولی خجالتی بود،واسش نیاوردن
قبلش یه بار تو گزینه2 رو صندلی دست چپ آزمون داده بودم دیده بودم خیلی بهتره
یه بار امتحان کن اگه دیدی راحت تری،صندلی دست چپ رو انتخاب کن

----------


## k1ronaldo

چقدر در حق این ادم های خاص :Yahoo (4):  جامعه احجاف میشه هعی  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## jarvis

*خدایا نگهدار من پیاده میشم....
*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

من که پارسال کنکور دادم تیک دست چپ رو زده بودم ولی نداشتن 
منم دوتا صندلی برداشتم رو یکی نشسته بودم رو یکی ورقهامو گذاشته بودم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام بچه ها . من دست چپ هستم ... تا حالا هم توی مدرسه از صندلی راست دستا استفاده کردم که مکافاتيه  .... میخوام بدونم که بهتره رو راست امتحان بدم که عادت دارم یا چپ رو انتخاب کنم که هیچ ذهنیت ی ندارم بهش ???? اون چپ دستايي که قبلا کنکور دادن جواب بدن که صندلی های چپ  خوبه یا نه ???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


من چپ دست هستم ، اما چون از کودکی تا به امروز همیشه روی صندلی راست دست می نشستم ، با راست دست امتحان دادن خوبه 

یکبار با صندلی چپ دست کنکور دادم ، اینقدر کمرم درد کرد که تا امروزم خوب نشده!!!

4 ساعت روی صندلی چپ دست نشستم با اینکه خودم چپ دستم ... چون زیاد روی صندلی چپ دست نمی نشستم 

به راست دست عادت کردم ... 

حالا خودت توی مدرستون ببینین روی راست دست 4 ساعت دوام میارین یا روی چپ دست ، هر کدوم که خودتون خوشتون میاد ...

*هر کدوم که خودت روش احساس راحتی میکنی همونو انتخاب کن ...

اما من که با اینکه چپ دست هستم* *، راست دست رو ترجیح میدم ، چون روی چپ دست من یکی که راحت نیستم ...

موفق باشین
*

----------


## Dj.ALI

من خودمم چپ دستم و پارسال هم با وجود این که چپ دست زده بودم ولی بازم صندلی دست راست گزاشته بودن برام!!حالا بدیش یه جوری بود که صندلی دست راستا چسبیده بود به هم با کمی فاصله و مردم یک در میون نشسته بودن روش!اینقدر اعصابم خورد شد چون من فقط صندلی چپ دست راحتم...!!!!امسال میخوام یکی دو روز قبل از ازمون برم حوزه ای که میخوام امتحان بدم دقیقا صندلیمو برم چک کنم که دست چپ گزاشتن برام یا نه...اگر صندلی دست چپ نزاشته باشن یا بگن نداریم خودم میخوام یه صندلی دست چپ بخرم اژانس بخرم برام بیاره تو حوزه :Yahoo (4): دست اخر هم اگر هیچ راهی وجود نداشت میخوام با جدیت تمام بپلکم بهشون تو روز ازمون...میگم یا صندلی دست چپ برام میارین یا من کنکور نمیدم مستقیم میرم ازتون شکایت میکنم...واقعا امسال میخوام خیلی سخت باهاشون برخورد کنم چون پارسال خیلی اذیت شدم!!

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

من راست دستم
موقع ثبت نامم نزده بودم چپ دست ولی سر جلسه صندلی چپ دست گذاشته بودن برام  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (23): 
البته گفتم راست دستم و عوضش کردن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## imaginedragon

> من راست دستم
> موقع ثبت نامم نزده بودم چپ دست ولی سر جلسه صندلی چپ دست گذاشته بودن برام 
> البته گفتم راست دستم و عوضش کردن


خخخخخخ اونا ديگه خیلی عالی بودن  :Yahoo (4): )) من حالا میزنم چپ يه طوري میشه دیگه بالاخره  :Yahoo (4): )

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------

